# Pecans



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Hi, I was window shopping on line for houses, you know the way you do lol and came across lots of them with pecan trees (one house with a complete orchard of them, looooooved that one! ) and it gave me an idea.

Can you time your pigs to finish them when the pecans fall? And what kind of taste would they give to your pork?

We will be looking for real at houses and properties soon so if I could give a little boost to the house hold income with hertitage bred, autumn pecan fattened pork it would help me sway the mister tward a house that I like, instead of the ones he does 

Thanks
GB


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

You'd come out better to have the pecans shelled, sell them at shelled price (about $5.00-$7.00/lb.), and take the money to buy hog feed.

If you sell them whole to the pecan buyers the price is pretty good at the start of the season, but then goes down as more pecans hit the market. The shelled price stays constant.

Now, if you just don't want to bother with the pecans, you can fence in the pecan grove and let the hogs eat them as they fall. They will cause some damage to the trees, but if it's a mature grove it shouldn't be enough to harm the tree. Depending on the size of the grove, the size of the crop that year, and the number of hogs you're feeding, you still may have to supplement feed.

I've fed pecans to hogs along with their regular feed, but not in enough quantity to know about any effect on the flavor.

Also, be aware that pecans usually only produce well about every other year.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

You know, it never occured to me to actualy try to harvest the pecans  LOL

I wouldnt be thinking of more than 3 or 4 pigs at any one time and all my life I have heard about the pork mum once had that was fattened on acorns that was the best ever and I just wondered how pecans would taste converted into pork.

Of course, as I like lots of land and a roof over our heads and the Mister likes lots of bedrooms, huge amounts of floor space and no land at all it should be interesting when we go house hunting :duel:


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

GBov start looking at a place twice the size you really want and he is gonna tell you its to big. then you find another about the size you would really like to have and make a deal with him, say ok this one is half the size the one i really wanted.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Selling the pecans is a great idea too! I'd buy them!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

http://www.homesandland.com/Real_Estate/GA/City/Garfield/ListingId/11847579.html

This is the one that got me thinking about the pig fattening thing but its just too far from any job that the Mister could get:Bawling: but then, thats why its that price instead of double or tripple 

If it was any one else the double land compromise to half would work but I dont think its posible to have too much land  LOL (and he knows me too well for that to work any way  )

The plan is to move over and rent so we can look at our own pace and find the perfect compromise - lots less land than I want, lots MORE than he wants - but between then and now I will be comming up with as many money making ideas as I can.

I think you all are right though about shelling and selling, not feeding.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I noticed it said that it had 26 pecan trees, but didn't see where it said how much land came with it.

To give you an idea on pecan trees, we've lived here 8 years and have about 30 pecan trees. Of those about 6 produce consistently (about every other year), and some produce light crops occasionally. Last year was the all-time record-breaking year for pecans, and it was the first year some of the trees had produced since we had been here. We heard stories of people with trees that had not produced in over 25 years that had a crop last year.

So, if you do get pecan trees put enough in the freezer to last you at least two years, and sell the rest.


----------

